# Peeing everywhere, including on me



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Wasn't sure if I should put this here or in health problems

Scout is almost 11 months old. We've had him since he was 7 1/2 weeks. He's been fully housetrained since he was 10 weeks old. He was nuetered when he was 7 months old

In the last two weeks, he has decided that our house, on occassion is his personal toilet. He has peed just randomly in different areas of our house. The worst of it, he has decided its okay to pee on me. The dog that never lifts his leg when he's outside as on three occassions now, just walked up to me, lifted his leg and peed. He's done it while I'm eating at the kitchen table, while I'm folding clothes, and while I'm washing dishes.

Any insights as to why this might be happening? Does it sound more behavioural or does it sound like something I need to go to the vets for?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

:'( Peeing on U is not good IMO. Is he marking you?
Was neutering successfully accomplished?
Perhaps this is both behavioral and health related. 
I would crate him and not allow roaming in the whole house.
I assume he sleeps outside of his crate, perhaps on an elevated position or corner of your bed. Does he pee on his sleeping area too? :'(

Don't know if this would help but it's interesting reading:
http://leecharleskelleysblog.blogspot.com/2008/05/proper-way-to-do-alpha-roll.html


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

He sleeps in his crate at night, and is let out first thing in the morning. He is not peeing in his crate.

He does not have free reign of our house yet, and if I'm home he's like my little shadow, he's with me. Its just my eyes aren't always on him. I turn my back and he pees.

The only thing I can think of that may be making him act like this is the fact that my husband and his schedule are crazy right now. My husband is not home all the time, and he is the alpha when he is home, so maybe Scout is trying to take over that position or something. We have also recently had some renos done in the house so maybe that change is messing with him.

As for the neutering I assume it was successful because he no longer has testicles, but I guess I don't know what you mean by successful. I guess there could be some kind of horomonal issue. \\I suppose if it continues over the next few days we'll go see the vet.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Ask the vet to check him for a urinary tract infection. My little GSP did that after being housetrained and it was a possible cause.

Also, what you do when he pees inside is important. How are you approaching it?

Here is a suggestion, praise always works better with V's, so, mop up the liquid with a paper towel, take the puppy and the paper towel out onto the grass, place the towel down, place the puppy down, let him sniff it....lots of praise & a treat if possible. I used this method with my last 5 puppies with great success. And recently, when I adopted a GSP at 11 months old who had never been housetrained, used the same method and it worked with her too.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

[pre][/pre]Here is another take, on the issue. Sometimes when adolescent dogs (yours is 11 months old) are petted or someone looms over them they may pee. This is done by low ranking dogs to please and show submission. Human culture misunderstands this and often responds with anger which perpetuates the behavior.
I noticed from my previous dog (a GSD) that during this turbulent time he changed from being a follower to more independent thinking. This gave us some challenge to say the least. 
Eye stares and alpha rolls are out of the question at this stage by any member of the family and bonding more by playing with him helps. 
[pre][/pre]Perhaps *tossing treats on the floor while you cook or do laundry or eat*. Most dogs do not associate well peeing and eating in the same place. That is the way we cured our V's peeing in the house problem. It went away overnight. 
First we cleaned the pee with organic enzyme deodorizer and after we tossed treats while our dog walked around the area. This really worked for us.
The other day I took our V to the basement - where he never goes and he peed on the carpet. I will throw treats next time in the basement too.


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

I took him to the vet this morning, because he seemed a bit off and seems to have lost his appetite in the last 24 hrs. So hopefully its something as simple as a UTI. They are keeping him for a couple of hours to get a urine sample, take some blood, and just observe his behaviour to make sure he's alright.

And with that I'm totallybkicking myself for not getting pet insurance


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Hopefully it's just a simple UTI. Those things can be a pain--I had a cat who had chronic ones. Had to keep an eagle eye on his litter box to make sure he hadn't come down with another one. 

This is slightly off the main topic, but I do something different instead of pet insurance--I don't like the idea of giving the pet insurance company my money and hoping that they reimburse the cost of something in an emergency and that my claim doesn't get denied. Instead I opened up an ING account and applied a personal "monthly premium" of about $25. I set this up to be done automatically--if I had to do it on my own schedule then it likely wouldn't get done! Then, if something ever does come up, I can transfer the money to my normal checking account and pay. It's for emergencies or later-in-life care only--and hopefully I won't have to use it for a very long time!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

<OFF TOPIC>
It's a great idea. I used ING in the past for transferring money between banks - no fees involved.
However, we met a GSP who suffered from bloat/torsion and we really got into a conversation about the disease. It cost him around $8000 Canadian. 
So if you plan on having bloat maybe insurance is worth having.
Also, I was told people with insurance are more likely to opt for surgery and long term care. 
This is cruel but I have a friend who is prepared to let his pet Doberman go if the emergency costs would surpass the dog's value. He is very careful with his dog so it doesn't come to that.


----------

